# Cyclogest



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Girls - I am about to start first cycle of ICSI tomorrow and have read a lot of cyclogest pessaries.  Does everyone have to have them after ICSI and for how long?  I suffer with a bad stomach as it is (have food allergies) and the thought of having added problems and sticking a tablet up my bum it toooo much!


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello

Good luck with your ICSI  

Not everyone has to take cycolgest .. some people do injections!!  Also you don't just have to stick it up your bum!!!!!  

I used cycolgest .. still am (but now on one a day!!!!) and apart from a bit of bloating it hasn't been too bad.  I personally would rather stick a bullet up my bum than inject!!!!!!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi EJW - thanks for the good luck wishes.  Still confused   Does everyone have to have Cyclogest OR the injections?  And for how long.  It seems quite a long time!  Holly House haven't told me all this yet, only about the drugs I start taking tomorrow.

Sorry - brain is all over the place at the moment    I'm trying to work by my stomach keeps doing massive flips every once in a while when I think about tomorrow.  God knows what I'll be like when I get to the clinic tomorrow  

Many congrats on the  .  Wishing you a very healthy and Happy pregnancy x


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

First of you will probably take a nasal spray .. this is to "shut you down" and if I remember right lasts for about two weeks or so ... afterwards you will start injections and these are to stimulate your ovaries.  Injections last for a week and during this time you will be scan regularly to check that you are responding well.

Everyone has to take cyclogest or do the injections after egg collection.  This is something to do with your womb lining or something .. I started off on two a day!!!  If you get a BFP then I think you have to keep taking them till 12 weeks .. must admit, bum is getting a bit fed of it all now!!!!!!

Don't worry about being confused .. read the above I am still confused and I've just been through it all!!!!!!! 

Just concentrate on the drugs that you are starting tomorrow and Holly House will let you know everything as you need to know it.  Focus on one thing at a time.  Take each stage has it comes and everytime you get through one stage, give yourself a massive pat on the back, take a deep breathe, and start the next stage.  This is what I tried to do rather than thinking too far ahead.

Loads of good luck .. and if you need anything, just ask


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you EJW - I am starting on Suprecur tomorrow and have to inject instead of sniff!  I have been made aware of all the drugs up to and including ET just wasn't sure about afterwards!  I thought once you got a BFP that would be it, congratulations, off you go and enjoy your pregnancy - haaa no such luck eh - now we have to stick tablets up our bum's or moo's or inject ourselves more.  I tell you, men don't know how lucky they have it! 

I am quite an objective and "get on with it" type of person and feel very positive about the whole thing so we'll see how we go.  DH has had to go away on business for a week so my DM is coming with me tomorrow.  I will miss DH but at the same time I am quite looking forward to being on my own and coming to terms with any symptoms I get from the Suprecur.  I asked DH if he was glad he was gonna be away for 5 days in case I turn into a nutcase.  He said "What about the other 360 days of the year then?"   I think he is quite upset that he's not gonna be there but won't tell me cos he thinks I will worry more.


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Panda

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow!  I start d/regging with buserelin tomorrow to and then it is menopur, pregnylu and then cyclogest and clexain.

Hope things go really well for you and stay in touch if you need anything.

Toni


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Toni - same back to you - good luck.  Are you on the June/July cyclers?

A x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep but find it really hard to keep up!  Which hospital you at?


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Holly House, just outside London.  Luckily its only 5 mins from home in the car and a 15 min walk from the Central Line so I can get to work easily after the scans (provisionally booked for 14, 20 and 23 June).

The June/July thread is moving too quick for me too - I can't keep up.

Where are you at?


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Care in Sheffield unfortunatly it is the closest private clinic to me and it takes us about one hour 45 to get to so its a 6.15am start for us tomorrow!  Are you going for a blood test tomorrow then?


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

No blood test, I'm starting on day 21 so have to have a scan (to make sure it really is day 21 as my cycle is 28-31 days) and then my drug teach.  My FSH is 2.3 (which I've heard is fantastic!?).  We are only going down this route cos DH had a vasectomy 14 years ago and its not worth reversing it.  Sometimes I wonder if I know what I have let myself in for  , although I did know from day 1 of meeting DH that this would have to happen to gain a child.

I find it all quite confusing as all the clinics do different things...

My DH is a Yorkshireman - from a little village called Barlow near Selby.  Where abouts do you live?


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

We are in Malton about half hour from Selby!  Small world hey!

Well we are doing a day 2 start due to the fact we go away end of July and we wanted to fit it in before then.  So the plan is blood test tomorrow to check my FSH level which was 3.9 last time and then as long as it is under 10 (cant see any reason why it will have gona up!) we start the jabs for 14 days.  Then back to clinic for scan and bloods to start stimms! 

Does DH already have children then? Hope Im not being too nosey!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Really - how funny!  I love it up there and I think the long term plan is to move "back" (for DH) up North.  Everyone is so much friendlier and its cheaper.

Yeah DH has two children from his marriage (married at 18, 2 girls by the age of 23, vas at 24, divorced at 26 after he found wife cheating with best mate!)  We don't see the girls though as they live in France.  Its quite scary being 32 and step-mum to an 17 and 14 year old!

I was due to start at end of June/beg July but my bes mate is getting married on 12 August down in Somerset and I didn't want to be in the middle of my 2WW for it, wanted to know one way or the other so I could either go and get absolutely ratted or feel all serene and smug and mumsy!

I see this isn't your first TX - I think everyone is so damn brave to keep doing it, you are all amazing.

Good luck for tomorrow - I take it you have a morning appointment?  Mine is at 2pm so will be bringing the baby wipes into work to have a little wipe round down below (TMI)   before I go for the scan.

PM me to let me know how you get on and maybe we could hold hands during our TX?


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Definalty I am here all the way for you!!

Let me know hoe you get on!

Toni


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Just wondering how you are getting on Panda?

xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi EJW - Well I had my day21 scan and all was fine apart from my womb lining was v v thick (as written in consultant's notes) at 16mm - I think average is 8mm.  He asked if had heavy periods - Hell Yeah I do! and he thought I had a fibroid which made me sweat as I knew I would have to have it removed from TX started but it turns out it was my left ovary which is stuck to the side of my womb.  He said it looked fine and would be easier for E/C.  I asked if it was a problem and did I have endo and he said no.

I didn't have Suprecur, had the single injection of Gonapeptyl instead.  I asked the nurse why and she said no reason apart from they seem to get better responses and less side effects with it.  So I had my injection, and have to ring them when my period starts.  Today is day 6 since injection and I felt totally fine until this morning when I was on the train and it was going really slowly and it was getting warmer and my Sciatica started playing up.  I just wanted to burst into tears.  Had to try very very hard not to!  Anyway got to work and had a blub with my Divisional Administrator (Barbara) who knows all about my TX and she is sending me home in half an hour and I have an appointment at the Dr's at 330pm.  

I feel much better after my blub - if I had held it in it would have happened at completely the wrong time!

How are you? and thank you for asking after me x


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Panda,

just wanted to say re: cyclogest that my clinic have switched to a gel called Crinone, which comes with an applicator and is used vaginally once a day. It's loads nicer than the cyclogest botty bombs (which can also be used vaginally, by the way, but you have to lie down for 20 mins afterwards, which is a bit of a pain). So, you could ask your clinic about it. 

Good luck with everything,

Roo
x


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Panda

Don't worry about the tears .. all part and parcel of this journey I'm afraid!!!  

You should have seen me the other morning all because I couldn't find a pair of tights!!!!!

Glad things are going well and that your consultant doesn't think that anything is a problem .. that is a positive sign!!  

You look after yourself and keep in touch and let me know how you are getting on


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Roomby - thanks for that, I will remember to ask about it when I get to that stage of my TX.

EJW - thanks for your support - I feel a bit crampy today like AF is coming. I go from 28 to 31 days so day 28 is tomorrow and 31 is Sunday - hopefully it will come sooner rather than later so I can get on have my baseline scan and start stimming.  I'll PM you when I get there.  Thanks again

P xxx


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

waiting for AF is great!  when you want her to arrive she doesn't and when you don't she does!!!!!!!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Murphy's Law!

Can I ask you EJW what your reason was for ICSI?  Sorry to be nosy but its not on your signature!


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Panda
Just wanted to let you know that I am having Gestone intra-muscular injections (once a day in my bum) instead of Cyclogest  pessaries/suppositories.  I suffer from IBS so back door wasn't an option for me.  I tried using them as pessaries for a few days but just hated them.  They have the look and feel of a wax crayon and just melt, producing what seemed like an awful lot of 'leakage.  Not trying to put you off, as no-one else seems to hate  them as much as me, but just saying there is another option.  You have to have the progesterone (Cyclogest/Gestone/Crinone) from the day of EC until the end of your 2WW.  If you get a BFP then you continue for a total of 12 weeks.
Wishing you the best of luck.
Ali*


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Morning Panda

The reason we had ICSI was because my husband scored 100% abnormal in his sperm test!!!!  Never before had he got 100% in anything .. and he goes and does it with his sperm!!!!

Was a bit of a shocker but being the people we are, we laughed about it, asked what we needed to do next, and just got on with it!!!!

He got zinc tablets and also folic acid .. and I don't know whether this helped or not, but at the next test a few weeks later only 98% were abnormal.

We laugh about his sperms now having four heads and three tails and stuff like that .. makes it easier to deal with in a strange type of way!!!!!!!!

How you feeling today?


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning EJW

Oh dear!  100% eh!  Its good that you laughed about it - we are that type of people too! We find humour in the most unfunny things but it helps us get through it.  When we went for counselling for egg sharing the counsellor asked what we would do if ICSI didn't work for us.  We said that we would think about adopting, fostering or getting a dog, to which we both laughed.  DH then said he's asked all his mates and they have all agreed to have a whip round with the sperm and that we would just mix it up in a cup and have a Heinz 57 child - we were really laughing   and the counsellor was not in the least bit impressed.  I was worried that she would say we weren't suitable!

I am feeling pretty good today, I think the sun is helping.  AF not arrived yet but bloated, have sore boobs and feel a bit twingey down there so fingers crossed she'll arrive soon. xx

You are sooo lucky that it worked for you first time.  Fingers crossed for me too  

Amanda xx


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats funny! 

I like that .. a Heinz 57 baby!!!!

I had my moments of tears and all the rest of it and where I got really fed up with the drugs and stuff, but I tried hard to stay positive .. and just go with the flow so to speak.

We are very lucky that it worked for us first time, and every day I say a little thank you to him upstairs for looking down on us.

Heres hoping AF arrives soon and you can move onto the next stage!!!!!!

Enjoy the sunshine ... I wish I was in the garden rather than at work!!

Keeping it all crossed for you


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Roo,

I am wishing you and Dom all the very very best of luck. We will be thinking of you.

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## mandyw (May 20, 2005)

hi 

i had cyclogest tablets after my icsi treatment and i was terrified at the thought of using them . I thought they looked loke torpedos.

Honestly they are fine they may make you have a little bit of the runs as i did but that was all.

I was also told that they can make your boobs sore as mine were very sore but that may have been because i was pregnant 

mandyw


----------

